# Do lyft mentors get paid?



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm thinking there has to be an incentive here. I would like to become one later down the rd (my lyft mentor had been doing this for 2 yrs and drives full time). However I'm not doing it for $5. Anyone know?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Mentors are paid. I believe it's $35 per mentor session.

I'm sure BostonBarry will confirm that shortly.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

$35 is correct. But it isn't as easy as it sounds. You text/call applicants to schedule a session. You're only paid if you complete a session. So anyone that blows you off, cancels their session, fails the DMV check (done before session), etc and you get $0. It is a good way to ride out the times of year or day that are lean on rides.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> $35 is correct. But it isn't as easy as it sounds. You text/call applicants to schedule a session. You're only paid if you complete a session. So anyone that blows you off, cancels their session, fails the DMV check (done before session), etc and you get $0. It is a good way to ride out the times of year or day that are lean on rides.


Not true. As long as they show up to appointment you get 35.00 im doing 10appointments a day why drive lol?????


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

philboston said:


> Not true. As long as they show up to appointment you get 35.00 im doing 10appointments a day why drive lol?????


 about less than 10% of potential drivers will not show up. It is the easiest $ ever. You can go beat on your car im good


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Either you're a troll or very very lucky right now.

Not sure how what you said is different from what I said. They don't show up, you don't get paid. Period. In other words, you don't complete the session you don't get paid. 70% of the applicants in my queue are Application in Progress meaning they haven't finished or cannot finish the application (probably because of starting multiple applications which causes them to get stuck on Unknown Error). Out of the 30% that are listed as Ready for Mentoring, maybe half actually answer a text or phone call. And out of the ones that schedule a session, maybe 50% actually show up. I'm in contact with about 23 other Boston mentors, this isn't just me.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

And you're working 10 hours everyday between 7am and 7pm? When do you have any fun?


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Either you're a troll or very very lucky right now.
> 
> Not sure how what you said is different from what I said. They don't show up, you don't get paid. Period. In other words, you don't complete the session you don't get paid. 70% of the applicants in my queue are Application in Progress meaning they haven't finished or cannot finish the application (probably because of starting multiple applications which causes them to get stuck on Unknown Error). Out of the 30% that are listed as Ready for Mentoring, maybe half actually answer a text or phone call. And out of the ones that schedule a session, maybe 50% actually show up. I'm in contact with about 23 other Boston mentors, this isn't just me.


Would you like my phone #?


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

I would be more than happy to help you out . I have AVERAGED 10 appointments a day. Yes the "application in progress" is garbadge. Also the ones you get who there location is ohio etc and you are in boston are garbadge. But you prob do not have good phone skills. I was an inside salesman for terminix and comcast so this comes easy. I can help you though. Again i average 10 show ups a day. #notimpossible


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

But bottom
Line is we can prob help each other out bigtime and bounce ideas off of one another. Im in revere MA where are you located?


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Would you believe me if i told you that it is simple to make 1500 a week and not impossible to make 2200/2300 a week? Or am i a troll?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It isn't about the phone skills when 90% don't answer the phone. But sure, if you want to bounce ideas just come to the next Thursday meetup. At least 5 mentors show up to that, including me, weekly.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in Danvers but do most of my mentoring around Boston. You could also go to the Wednesday meetup, but usually there aren't many mentors there and I can never make it because I'm home with my kids.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Absolutely. How do i find where these meetips are and when. I would love to attend


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

I live in revere btw


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Wednesdays are near Faneuil Hall, Thursdays are in Allston. The exact locations and times are emailed through Lyft each week in the Driver Digest. You should have received one today.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

philboston said:


> But you prob do not have good phone skills. I was an inside salesman for terminix and comcast so this comes easy. I can help you though.


So you was a Comcast phone sales rep huh


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Darrell said:


> So you was a Comcast phone sales rep huh
> 
> View attachment 37482


Hahahahha lmao. What a joke of a company


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Wednesdays are near Faneuil Hall, Thursdays are in Allston. The exact locations and times are emailed through Lyft each week in the Driver Digest. You should have received one today.


Got it SAUS---now you no im no troll


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Wednesdays are near Faneuil Hall, Thursdays are in Allston. The exact locations and times are emailed through Lyft each week in the Driver Digest. You should have received one today.


Roxys grilled cheese


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll be there Thursday. We get free fries at Saus and free lemonade at Roxy's.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

philboston said:


> Not true. As long as they show up to appointment you get 35.00 im doing 10appointments a day why drive lol?????


Damn!! $350 I'd rather do that all day too.. I'm lucky to get 3 a week in philly.


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

Mentor program is getting deleted in like a month.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh really?


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Luis777 said:


> Oh really?


Dont list to that that bafoon


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

In certain markets, there regulation now requires mechanic inspections and special licenses, mentoring is redundant and has been discontinued (Seattle and California, I believe)


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Redundant for some. Easy money for others. Depends if you are a glass half empty or half full kind of guy. I will keep makeing 300/400 a day as long as this goes---thank you lyft


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone need me to post my daily pay summaries since there seem to be a lot of doubters just yell out.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

People like these hacks that post in here who dont belong in there roles as mentors since they clearly have lost the passion for the job---get out then.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Phil, you're brand new here and I'm going to guess fairly new to mentoring. Saying it has become redundant in SOME markets is a fact, if you didn't receive the email saying they are discontinuing the mentor program in those markets then you truly are green. Tone down the hostility and bragging, embrace the fact your experience is not necessarily going to match others particularly in other states. I've invited you to meet some other mentors today, so it would be pretty weird if I was attacking you, no?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

See here:


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Barry you said "mentoring is redundant" i disagree. No one is bragging. Im greatful to be given the opportunity to have such a role. So when i here people say its "not easy, redundant" it bothers me thats all. What job/position is easy---none. Business owner--hard. Its all relevant. What you put in is what you get out. 

As for the Cali mentor job i didn't know that and yes i guess i am green to mentoring. But man am i kilking it )---


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Barry you do seem to be on top of the lyft news and upcoming changes. #respect


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Right, but you need to read closer. I said it has become redundant in THOSE markets. Here in Boston, mentoring is still very much the norm for getting new drivers onboard.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes i understand. Sorry


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Barry one question. At the lyft mentor weekly meeting like last night and tonight, what is the dress code for us?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It's not just for mentors, it's for any driver. No dress code, nothing official. It is just drivers meeting up to share stories and hints and share a meal.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> In certain markets, there regulation now requires mechanic inspections and special licenses, mentoring is redundant and has been discontinued (Seattle and California, I believe)


Well poop


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> It's not just for mentors, it's for any driver. No dress code, nothing official. It is just drivers meeting up to share stories and hints and share a meal.


What does it mean when you keep getting this from lyft after you hit "add mentee" and it says please contact all new recruits before adding new ones and i made sure i have called and texted everyone in my pipeline?

Btw you were right today. Wow no shows/cancels/etc you know the deal---wow


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It just means that the twilio system hasn't recognized one of the communications you sent. Try sorting all your mentees by the time contacted and start from the longest ago.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

See barry that is why you make the big bucks---- you da mannnnn


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well daaang....all the good stuff ends before I get my hand in the cookie jar :-/


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

They shouldn't do away with it. That's another thing I liked better about lyft over uber. They need to stay set apart. Lyft put a name and a face to the tutorial and any questions are answered right then and there with the mentor.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> See here:


Regarding that letter... Do you think the Inspection Mechanics will get more money per inspection than Lyft Mentors did? And what is this "rear trade dress" you're supposed to wear this Summer, BostonBarry?

Hopefully you'll still get paid for your new support role. My Lyft mentor was most helpful with driving tips and uploading the appropriate documents. It's a shame Lyft is doing away with that personal touch!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It sounds like driver applicants are still going to meet with somebody from Lyft they're just going to have to meet with a community associate which is basically a corporate staff member. I imagine that's why they were encouraging mentors to apply to be a community associate.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

So 100% mentor job will be gone here in boston?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Nope, at least no word of that yet. Just in CA and Seattle, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

Any news on that they said they would send us an email today regarding the future process .All mentors including myself stressing it .


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Where you a mentor at? What city state


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Ill just keep doing what you do best and if it happens it happens. No sense beating ourselves up worrying when it will go away.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

In Miami we got till the 13th of this month but I've been reading in Chicago that all the mentors pretty much got kicked out . MY friends that got to talk with the person calling the mentors said they will offer a job but not everyone will qualify for it so it's not guaranteed


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

We all knew this day would come just wish had more than 2 weeks of notice


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow that is really awful-wow. I just got the job and it was a dream job for me. Inwas doing really well making 50-60 completed aessions a week and now it will be ripped away.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

Yea man cuz honestly driving isn't as profitable as it once was . Waiting for the email when I get it will share it with you guys


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

philboston said:


> Anyone need me to post my daily pay summaries since there seem to be a lot of doubters just yell out.


Yes please


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Phil please post your daily's. You must be one of the top mentors in the nation! I along with all of the mentors in my market experience the same as Barry 40% no show ect. So 10 a day I would need to see to believe it and thanks for offering to post your numbers!


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

I have to ask barry if thats ok. I will not post if it is against rules and regulations. Or i am
Meeting barry today and I will show him face to face my daily/weekly.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

There is no rule about sharing your pay statements on the Forum or with Lyft at least not that I'm aware of.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes i do not want to violate any rules/regulations that lyft has so when i meet with you guys today i will make sure lyft says that is ok and then i will post it here as long as i get approval from lyft.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny how I figured you would find an excuse to back out of what you volunteered to do. Your pay is your pay Lyft has no say in you sharing you earnings you are a 1099 independent contractor not an employee of the corporation. Allot of drivers come on these forums with false stories about earnings.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

LOL exactly full of it. I have been doing this FT for almost two years and I know your numbers are false! This is not a sales job so your sales experience is not relevant. You are calling people that applied to be a driver to meet and inspect their car and provide training you are not selling vacuums door to door or recruiting them off the street. Just be real and do a good job. Don't set the wrong expectation for others who might be just starting out.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

My best mentoring week was 1700 but consistently made average of 1200-1300 .Miami market had about 20+ mentors so it's not easy to meet as much people anymore .You have to be adding mentee 24\7 .Its an easy job but it's people don't always show up so it affects your over all pay.Some mentors that go to mentees house do really good but it's not worth it in my opinion .


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

O


illmaticforever said:


> My best mentoring week was 1700 but consistently made average of 1200-1300 .Miami market had about 20+ mentors so it's not easy to meet as much people anymore .You have to be adding mentee 24\7 .Its an easy job but it's people don't always show up so it affects your over all pay.Some mentors that go to mentees house do really good but it's not worth it in my opinion .


Oh wow according to north carolina you must be the greatest in the nation lmao


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

I will
Post my numbers and it will be a different excuse. Not even worth it.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> LOL exactly full of it. I have been doing this FT for almost two years and I know your numbers are false! This is not a sales job so your sales experience is not relevant. You are calling people that applied to be a driver to meet and inspect their car and provide training you are not selling vacuums door to door or recruiting them off the street. Just be real and do a good job. Don't set the wrong expectation for others who might be just starting out.


Phil did come to our local Meetup today and I had to check a pay summary to verify he is a current driver and mentor before adding him to our private groups. I can attest he has done over 40 sessions a week. And he volunteered information that some days are just a few where others are 10 or more.

I can understand the hesitation to publicly post pay info related to mentor/ambassador work as there is no way for a new mentor to know whether that is kosher. So ease up on him, I was skeptical about his claims because of how he communicated here. He met me as promised, verified as promised, thanked me for help I've given him, and apologized for any confusion in the beginning. Just met the guy, but so far seems honest and on the level.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Barry thanks man. You are a true gentleman and a wealth of knowledge. You should be running the entire mentor team in boston if it was up to me. You are as solid as they come and i can not thank you enough for all the help you have given to me . #respect


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Posting my summary from lyft saying i got paid last week for 48 completed mentor sessions is tacky. It is not a good look and i have nothing to prove to anyone on here. Yes i said i would post it but after taking a deep breath and thinking about it i realized it serves no purpose to do that. I rather keep my pay private than post that on a forum with cab drivers. I am greatful to have this opportunity with lyft and for all the nice people along the way i have met at lyft especially barry .


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Phil I eat my words and apologize for my rant. Too many drivers come on these forums to post propaganda. Glad to see that you are legit and crushing the mentor program! I might need to move to Boston for a few months!


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

illmaticforever said:


> My best mentoring week was 1700 but consistently made average of 1200-1300 .Miami market had about 20+ mentors so it's not easy to meet as much people anymore .You have to be adding mentee 24\7 .Its an easy job but it's people don't always show up so it affects your over all pay.Some mentors that go to mentees house do really good but it's not worth it in my opinion .


Last visit to Miami with the old mentor program I was getting mentor request like crazy when I was on vacation. It was a nice bonus to knock some out while I was there.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> Well Phil I eat my words and apologize for my rant. Too many drivers come on these forums to post propaganda. Glad to see that you are legit and crushing the mentor program! I might need to move to Boston for a few months!


Its ok its all good. I am wrong as well for coming on here like that. I was completely out of line. If i can help you in any way offline by all means i would share my # and we can talk offline. Anyway its all good man bygones be bygones.


----------



## illmaticforever (Dec 18, 2015)

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> Last visit to Miami with the old mentor program I was getting mentor request like crazy when I was on vacation. It was a nice bonus to knock some out while I was there.


Yea I kind of miss that system it was stress free just get all the locals you can and not setting up appointments . How many mentors do you guys have in your area ? Lyft went crazy making everyone mentors in Miami .


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

illmaticforever said:


> Yea I kind of miss that system it was stress free just get all the locals you can and not setting up appointments . How many mentors do you guys have in your area ? Lyft went crazy making everyone mentors in Miami .


I would guess around 10. I was surprised that I could of done them out of market. I should of came back just for that! It was when lyft just started there. I did well with pax referrals. I don't do home visits. I meet everyone in a central location which helps with the no shows about 30-40% no show rate.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

philboston said:


> Its ok its all good. I am wrong as well for coming on here like that. I was completely out of line. If i can help you in any way offline by all means i would share my # and we can talk offline. Anyway its all good man bygones be bygones.


Sure Phil PM me lets talk. I would love to hear what you are doing and share my process as well. If you are ever in Raleight I owe ya a


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the Lyft mentor portal down for anyone else?


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

hi!!!! i want to be a mentor... seems easy just telling ppl how to drive and and how to collect cancelllashuns...how do i sign up!!!!


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Have a high rating 4.9 over above and have a few hundred rides and they will reach out to you if they need any in your market is how I got in.


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

aww shoot...i just have a 4.2 but i have dun 4 rides already!!!! maybe soon,,wish me lukk..lol!!!! fingrez croxed


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> Is the Lyft mentor portal down for anyone else?


It's a known issue, system wide. I'm hoping it is because I let the right engineer know about the freezing screen problem on Chrome when interacting with the dashboard. And they're doing some work on the dashboard to correct which is causing the glitches.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Barry did they notify you? I can never get a hold of anymore over there. I was locked out of the portal twice month for a few days.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Travistie said:


> hi!!!! i want to be a mentor... seems easy just telling ppl how to drive and and how to collect cancelllashuns...how do i sign up!!!!


You've given what 4 rides so far? You are likely far from consideration right now. And I'm sure the job is not easy.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Travistie you will be deactivated shortly if you keep giving rides like that. 4.0? 4.5 they deactivate people.

And the mentor job is 100% not easy. It actually is a lot of work


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

OneloveUberRaleigh said:


> Barry did they notify you? I can never get a hold of anymore over there. I was locked out of the portal twice month for a few days.


I'm a Beta tester. We have a private Facebook group so share screenshots and interact with the engineers. I saw someone report this last night.



MattyMikey said:


> You've given what 4 rides so far? You are likely far from consideration right now. And I'm sure the job is not easy.





philboston said:


> Travistie you will be deactivated shortly if you keep giving rides like that. 4.0? 4.5 they deactivate people.
> 
> And the mentor job is 100% not easy. It actually is a lot of work


I'm pretty sure Trav is a troll. Likely a current member who created a 2nd account for laughs.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Kids these days


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Beta tester cool! Any idea when they are going to get the sort by contacted time fixed in the portal? I have been looking for a needle in haystack for un-contacted mentees that drop in my list without the "what happened" status lately


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

No I haven't seen anything mentioned about that although the dashboard in general has been having a lot of problems over the last couple of months. I usually use Chrome all the time but that's been freezing up so I'm using my crappy stock browser. They were having issues with the reschedule button not working earlier today. So I'm not sure if they're just tweaking things to try and fix one problem and creating another problem or if there is an overall plan to fix everything.


----------



## bmark123 (Jul 11, 2016)

I can attest to mentoring not being as easy as people make it out to be. You have to basically live on your phone and keep tapping that "add new recruit " button all day every day, call/text dozens of people to set up appointments, and then go to the apointments and deal with all types of people. Everything from the Uber drivers switching over, who already know everything, to 75 year olds who can hardly use a smart phone. You never know who your going to get. That being said, I do about 40-60 sessions a week and haven't made less than 1300 in a week in 3 months. 

I also agree with what has been said, the mentors who don't do well seem to not be as good with their phone skills as they need to be for the job. Not trying to talk down to anyone but thats what it seems to come down to.


----------

